# Make your own jigs



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

Started making my own jigs this year and it's actually preatty easy... You will save alot of money if you go through jigs... You use a powder paint after you get the jigs done...


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anybody ever made the road runner jigs ?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I have made my share. Why do you ask?


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

Just wondering if there is much difference....I want to get a jig mold for them... would you know where I can pick one up at...?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you have the pot to melt the lead, then all you need is the molds. The molds are around $40.00 each new. The cheapest place I found to purchase new molds was Barlow's. You will get them in 3 days. The molds come in collared and non collared. PM me your e-mail if you would like to discuss other options.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Check the OGF marketplace, Ive seen led molds / pots posted there. Possible post as WTB (want to buy)


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks...I'll check them out....


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

If you really wanna learn about making jigs, go to crappie.com and look in the jig making/tying forum. Unbelievable amount of info. It got me hooked and I have learned alot. http://www.crappie.com/crappie/jig-tying-jig-making-forum/


----------

